

What Should We Teach New Software Developers? (2010) - avinassh
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/1/55760-what-should-we-teach-new-software-developers-why/fulltext?otl=0493ZFSF#.VLvsXE9JecM.twitter

======
jgehrcke
Much better reading experience as PDF article:
[http://dl.acm.org/ft_gateway.cfm?id=1629192&ftid=693559&dwn=...](http://dl.acm.org/ft_gateway.cfm?id=1629192&ftid=693559&dwn=1&CFID=472938838&CFTOKEN=25076998)

~~~
chuie
Oh this is so much better, than you.

~~~
jgehrcke
Hmm, succinct difference between "than you" and "thank you". Never noticed so
far. :P

------
amelius
What we need is better programming languages. Languages that can bridge the
gap between academia and industry.

